# GraemeDanger&MadameJustify going to be Mr&Mrs



## MadameJ

I thought Id start a wee Journel of our plans for our big day.

So far ...only the year has been decided but its a start i suppose haha!!

2013:thumbup:

Now to decide a date and find a venue etc.

Im a typical girl and already know what I want for favors etc just gotta source them out as were on a budget.
 



Attached Files:







WEDDING.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kiki1993

Congrats! :happydance: you got any dates in mind?


----------



## MadameJ

Not a scooby doo!!

Really really don't know when we wan't it.

Would love a winter wonderland wedding but where we stay the past couple years we have been hit really bad with snow so I wouldnt want to risk being snowed in etc.

Then I like the thought of sept/oct cause you get some nice sunny days then.

Gah:dohh:


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm having a winter wonderland wedding, december 10th 2013 (tuesday) Going for an all inclusive deal at gretna green for 20 people :thumbup: If you would prefer a winter wedding maybe try get somewhere very local so people can get there? x


----------



## MadameJ

Its going to be local anyways.Either in Forfar or maybe Dundee its just finding some place pretty enough.

We did originally want to just go abroad and do it but I really want my Grandad to be able to see atleat one of his Grandchildren get married.

I also looked at Gretna Green but I would still need to plan a party back home and that would just be more money.

If you don't mind me asking,how much is your wedding costing there??


----------



## Kiki1993

It's £1500 for 20 people which includes aprivate room for reception after, you get a 3 course meal, evening snack for all guests, 3 glasses of free wine, photography and place for ceremony :thumbup: we want something small so its great but we will need to pay an extra £45.00 for any extra guests :dohh: 
You live near dundee? Thats not too far fro where I am, we wanted something local and are still looking but everywhere is so expensive, we looked at a perfect barn styled venue and it was £3000 for room hire alone :dohh: so think gretna is our best option :thumbup: x


----------



## MadameJ

Yeah Im just 20 miles north of Dundee.

Were thinking registrar's and then a hotel or hall for reception.

Its just going to be close family and friends but it still adds up to 49 folk for during the day(I have a huge family) and an extra 10-20 folk at night:dohh:

I would LOVE to get married at the Landmark Hotel in Dundee but Iam guessing its going to be way outa our budget.Were looking at spending 2grand...3at a push if parentels are going to help but were not counting on them.

I have everything else pretty much decided and planned its just date and venue that has to be sorted.Im a typical girl who's thought of every detail already haha!!


----------



## MadameJ

Away to go visit the place I would LOVE to get married today,having lunch and my 'wedding planner' is going to be talking numbers with the hotel!!

Excited much:happydance:

https://www.thelandmarkdundee.co.uk/the-landmark-dundee/weddings.html

Its probs way outa our budget but Im sure my daddy will help us out if its reasonable.


----------



## Kiki1993

My OH always goes to the landmark centre!! He loves it there lol We would have loved to have it somewhere local and get a package for 35 people because we have 6 extra people we NEED there and 4 extra people want there and then theres all the family friends who keep asking when and where it is :dohh: We aren't 100% on gretna, if an equally good deal comes up and its more local and the venue is decent we would take it but the smiths is a gorgeous hotel at gretna and its an amazing deal, plus everything at gretna is so much cheaper (photographers, entertainment etc) :haha:
Good luck today!


----------



## cupcakekate

congratulations on your engagement hun! look forward to seeing your plans come together xx


----------



## MadameJ

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP*

My awesome Dad has just told me that he will pay for the venue/ceramony/food etc!!!!

Could not believe it I thought Id be lucky with £500 to help but I never ever expected near £3500!!!!

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## cupcakekate

that's fantastic!! :)


----------



## MadameJ

Oh jeez I am now ready to pass out......my future in laws have just told us tonight that they want to give us £2000 towards the wedding.:saywhat:

They aren't exactly good with money so its a HUGE shock to hear they want to help.So our very small tight budget wedding has now pretty much been covered for a very awesome day.I feel sooooooo blessed to have amazing family around us.

No to get the venue booked and start planning everything else.


----------



## MadameJ

Well we agreed last night that it will only be close family(like family we see,refuse to invite family I never see) and I have two of my best buddies as my bridesmaids and Graemes best mate is going to be the Bestman and that is all for the day time so roughly 44 adults and 6 kids.We also agreed that if relative's haven't been with there partners for over a year they ain't getting an invite.Again I refuse to pay for folk I don't see or don't know!!Alot of my cousins have been with there lads/fiance's for years so its fine!
In the evening will be for friends and friends of our parents and family we don't want at the ceremony ha!!
So all n all guests are under 100 so Im happy with that.

We have also sorted favor's,invites,table decorations and flowers!!Got sooo many awesome idea's and Im a bargain hunter so its all keeping within our budget!!

Got app for the hotel were looking at on Thurs so we'll see what sort of numbers we can come up with!!


----------



## MadameJ

EEEEkkk got our app today to see the venue properly and discuss details!!

Just making my list just now,she's gonna think Im a right control freak(million questions) but I just like to know all the details before making any decisions!!


----------



## MadameJ

So I have a new ticker 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------

